# My lowtech 10 gallon



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. It seems like lately there has been more Michigan people joining this forum which is nice to see. Nice low tech setup.

Checkout the Michigan sub forum

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=56


----------



## drewsuf82 (May 27, 2012)

Nice tank and welcome


----------



## tinkerpuppet (Feb 13, 2010)

Nice tank, I really like the rocky bottom!


----------



## Rexthecrayfish (Nov 9, 2012)

thanks, yeah i tried to make my tank like the habitat i caught the crays from, they're michigan natives. Oranectes propinquus


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

I've never kept crayfish before.


----------



## Rexthecrayfish (Nov 9, 2012)

i have 2 little guys and i love them. they always active and doing something. they're really interesting creatures and they love to move the gravel around and build. haha i remember one time i came in to have my cray had build a wall of clams outside his den, and i came back an hour later and it was all back to normal.


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Yea, they sounds very interesting. Maybe someday I'll try them.


----------

